# Plastic....the new fine brass



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish this surprised me....it didn't


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like maybe one piece of it is brass. :laughing:

Looks like you are going to have to buy a different brand.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Hate plastic pop ups.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i actually like the moen 1/2 plastic pop up. not the all plastic one from the box store.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

moen does make a good plastic pop up...But that design has been around a long time.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I always liked it doing new homes. Use a large cowbell wrench for a tub faucet. Makes it really fast.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I just installed a Kingston brass lav faucet.. I was not impressed.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Oh the irony of it. 

I too hate plastic pop-ups. Just never trust that they won't leak. I've also had them literally break apart, before they were anywhere near tight. 

Of course there is always stripping the threads.

I usually substitute my own metal pop-up and just add it into the bill if the customer has gotten a cheap plastic piece of junk. $20. It's worth it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't like them because the tailpiece is integrated instead of separate and threaded.

I make more money selling chrome plated threaded tailpieces than I do selling plastic SJ extension tubes -- And then I get to throw the unused but too short threaded tailpiece that came with the PU assembly into the scrap bin.

It's win-win for me.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I just installed a Kingston brass lav faucet.. I was not impressed.


I was not impressed either, the faucet that came with this looked nice but, felt mediocre at best. The handles were sloppy no matter how much I tightened them. I didn't supply it so I really don't care, at the end of the day it all pays the same to me.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a customer supplied KB faucet to put in today and this thread really has me looking forward to that!

I hate Plastic!


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Those plastic one piece drain assemblies are junk. I've installed quite a few and absolutely despise them.


----------

